# Epic: Dawn of Destiny - Official Site Launched!



## Epic Universe (Jan 7, 2007)

We at Epic Universe are proud to announce the release of book one in the Epic series: Dawn of Destiny! It is now available on the websites of Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Borders, and Books-a-Million. Links to these sites can be found on the official site link further below.

The Epic series is centered around mankind's battle against hostile extra-terrestrial forces. In particular, Epic focuses on the story of Scott Remington, a young soldier with the Earth Defense Network--a global organization designed to protect Earth from the violent intruders. Dawn of Destiny is the first book in what will currently be a 7-book series.

The official site has just been launched, and can be found here:

:AWN OF DESTINY::.. Epic - Book 1 By: Lee Stephen 

Feel free to sign up with our mailing list, or join our message board community to discuss all things Epic!









Epic is written by Lee Stephen, a Louisiana native who lives in the New Orleans area. Outside of his role as a writer, Lee has worked in real estate, education, and the movie industry. He has also worked for the Deptartment of Emergency Preparedness in St. Charles Parish, LA, where he experienced the force of Hurricane Katrina firsthand in 2005.


----------

